# Luna Pier, MI Fishing Report 5/21



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, I finally got what I've been waiting over a year to do-overnight fishing. 
I showed up on the pier in Luna Pier, MI at about 12:15AM this morning, or late last night depending on how you look at it, and for the first hour I got my butt whipped. I started off with my medium and heavy action poles both rigged with nightcrawlers. I had my heavy action pole cast out first and before I could get my medium action pole in the water I had caught my first fish-a 20" channel cat. That was at about 12:30AM. By 1:15AM I had caught my second fish after a series of bites. It was a 23" channel cat. Between the two of those catfish I'd say they weighed about 15 lbs combined. 
About 2AM I caught a decent 6" white bass. At about 2:20AM I caught a 11" yellow bullhead.
The only fish that got released was the bullhead. The channel cats and bullhead were caught on the heavy action, the white bass on the medium action. I did have half a thought of bringing out a third pole with me to fish off the bottom but I decided against it. I decided to call it a day about 3:15AM.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love night fishing the pier. Always good action after about 10pm for the cats. Early morning and late evening, after 6 or 7 will usually do decent with white bass (use minnow). In the fall u can actually cast for walleye at night from the pier. White body with red head


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Solaba84 said:


> I love night fishing the pier. Always good action after about 10pm for the cats. Early morning and late evening, after 6 or 7 will usually do decent with white bass (use minnow). In the fall u can actually cast for walleye at night from the pier. White body with red head


Yeah I've always enjoyed fishing there, especially at night. I used to fish there almost exclusively until I got turned on to a few other places-both Ohio and Michigan. So I hadn't fished it as much but still a few times until last year. With the construction they were doing in the parking lot and along the pier I only fished it a couple times in the early spring. I tell you what-I really missed that place!


----------

